# Tough plush toys



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know of any plush toys that would withstand chewing, but my last golden Cookie did not like nylabones either. Instead, I'd keep the marrow bones that she cleaned out, stuff these with a little banana or yogurt, and freeze.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

When Cash's chewing was at its worst, I would fill a Kong with peanut butter and freeze it. There's also some Kong plush toys (we got them on Amazon) that have withstood the worst of the chewing period!


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My girl isn't a fan of nylabone's either but I found two things that she likes; 1) Benebone Wish Bone and 2) Nylabone Triple Treat but you don't use their treats, you use pupperoni, the 25 oz size, not the smaller bag because they are actually different sizes. Anyway, you squish the treats in good. The more they chew it, the more grooves it gets and the longer they chew it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have not been able to find a plush toy yet that will stand up to my Goldens chewing  and I have bought some that are supposed to be for tough chewers. None have lasted more than a day or so at the most.

My guys like the raw bones, antlers and a new chewie-water buffalo horns. Although I was told that since mine are big dogs and tough chewers to only buy the ones with thick walls. The dogs like them but don't love them the way they love their raw bones and antlers.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I do not leave plush toys on the floor for random chewing. They are for playing and then if someone wants to chew on them, they get put away. That said, this brand holds up beautifully and is sturdy enough that my dogs play tug with them together and with me. http://www.fluffandtuff.com/ We have fish and also a Kyjen brand snake with squeakers that is sturdy, but again, I don't let my dogs destroy stuffed toys. You can find these brands on Amazon. Be aware that if your dog swallows enough stuffing it can cause a life threatening blockage.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't found any "tough" stuffed toys that Ella hasn't destroyed. Usually in 15 minutes. I've tried various ones and haven't had much luck. Thankfully Ella doesn't eat the stuffing but I keep a close eye on her and the toy gets removed if she starts pulling stuffing out. Also, watch for strings because when she was little there was an incident where she ate string that looked like it was from toys and it got stuck when she was pooping. She was trying to poop and the string was partially in, partially out with the poop hanging on the end of the string. It looked like the devil was chasing after, poor girl. Thankfully it came off on it's own before assistance was required. 

The only stuffed toy that survives is her favorite duck. Amazon.com : Duckworth Large Yellow Duck Dog Toy : Pet Squeak Toys : Pet Supplies She carries the duck(s) with her everywhere and they're her go to toys. One got a hole in it, but she loved it so much I replaced it. Due to it being her favorite, I've got 2 that I rotate when it's time for them to be washed, and spares put away in case I can't find them at a later date. The two that I've been rotating have survived since September and are still going strong, and still squeaking.

She also loves tennis balls and bumpers, but both are with humans only. I don't let her start chewing on the bumpers, if she does then play time is over. She loves marrow bones but I have to watch Ella's sensitive stomach because she'll go through the marrow too fast. Also, there's a new carpet and I don't want the marrow to wreck the carpet. Antlers are Ella's current favorite chew. I've had good luck with Michigan Antler Art. If you give them a call or send them an email the guy is super helpful. I order the 2 pound bulk boxes a couple times a year.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Kong toys seem to do well with Amber despite the abuse they get. She's chewed through an XL nylabone at 10 months in two days, so you can imagine what a heavy duty chomper she is. I'm surprised the Kong stuff toys actually made it to this day without a hole or rip in them. Yet.

I also had an old fleece bathrobe that I cut up in strips and braided into a rope. She can chew on these contentedly too and not puncture or rip them to shreds. We play tug with them. (fleece is a safer material than most textiles).

She has a duck, which she put a hole through to get to the squeaker. I took that out and sewed it whole again and put it in a plastic bag with a few dog treats so the toy would get the treat smell. She only gets to play with this duck during training so chances of her ripping it to shreds is minimal.


----------

